# I DID IT, HA! (maybe)



## Rural (Apr 27, 2014)

Heeeeeey guys. Some of you might remember my thread about getting two Russian tortoises about 9 months ago. Today I went to turn my two russian's heat/uvb equipment on and I saw I my girl laid eggs. I have been told by a lot of people that this is impossible, keeping them indoors.. Let's see what happens when they've been in my incubator for 8-10 weeks! I'm so excited about the fact that I might have mini torts soon!


----------



## guille24 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow ! Congrats !!  keep in touch and let us know what happen !!


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a nice surprise!!


----------



## taza (Apr 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rural (Apr 29, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Wow ! Congrats !!  keep in touch and let us know what happen !!


Thank you.  I'll let you know how the eggs are in about two weeks, when the veins are supposed to show. So far the temps are proper and the eggs seem to be fine, but I've never had reptile eggs in my care before, but I'm positive about this and I really hope these eggs are good. 



Irwin4530 said:


> What a nice surprise!!


Yeah! I was so happy when I saw the eggs. 



taza said:


> Fingers crossed!


Thank you, so are mine!


----------



## guille24 (Apr 29, 2014)

That's amazing ! I can't wait until the day my torts lay eggs !!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 29, 2014)

I may need to wait 8 to 10 even 12 years. I have only baby torts. Congrats....


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2014)

Whoever told you that this is impossible is of very limited experience. People breed them indoors all over the globe every year.

Congratulations and I hope the eggs hatch into perfect little babies for you!


----------



## jackrat (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats,Tom.


----------



## Rural (May 1, 2014)

guille24 said:


> That's amazing ! I can't wait until the day my torts lay eggs !!


I can't wait till mine hopefully hatch! It's going to be awesome to have mini torts until they're big enough to sell.. If one has two heads I'll keep it though.. Haha



bouaboua said:


> I may need to wait 8 to 10 even 12 years. I have only baby torts. Congrats....


Thank you. I hope your breeding will work out once your little ones get bigger. 



Tom said:


> Whoever told you that this is impossible is of very limited experience. People breed them indoors all over the globe every year.
> 
> Congratulations and I hope the eggs hatch into perfect little babies for you!


That's good! We need more people to breed russians, so they don't keep being removed from the wild.. It would be a shame if russians went extinct. Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (May 5, 2014)

Agreed I'd love to see more captive bred babies so we dont keep depleting the wild population and gene pool. Good luck! Keeping my fingers crossed! Vodka and I have a long way to go before get gets her own man and becomes a momma. I'll be checking back!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jun 1, 2014)

Best of luck! I hope they hatch.


----------



## laura106 (Jun 3, 2014)

did you?


----------

